# Stunned Newbie Question



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, I've recovered enough to get my jaw off the floor.

After some reading, and some quiet time to recover, I have a question.

Why on earth...

Let me re-phrase.

Why *IN THE WORLD, BE IT THIS ONE OR ANY OTHER UNIVERSE*, would someone hand lay track?

The mind boggles.

There are so many things to do, like re-counting the stones in Hadrian's Wall, trying out for the NFL, or getting my career as a super model back on track that I believe I'd rather do.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Jammer Six said:


> Why *IN THE WORLD, BE IT THIS ONE OR ANY OTHER UNIVERSE*, would someone hand lay track?


Don't stop there, Jammer... go all the way and ask why in the world would anyone model trains at all? 

Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you ever seen a hand laid rail model?
They are truly a work of art!:thumbsup:
Modern tools make the process pretty quick and accurate!
It is a dieing art though I'm sad to say!
I have hand made some turnouts and that takes a little work but is very rewarding when your done.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I have never done it but I am guessing its another way to "Drag Out" :stroke::stroke: the whole building process which I really enjoy! Just my 02 cents.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't hand lay my track because.......
1) I'm a raw rookie and it appeared way beyond my scope of talent 
2) The snap together stuff was available at a decent price 
3) I wanted to get that sucker up and running as quickly as possible :thumbsup:
4) I had no intention of creating a complex, state-of-the-art layout 

Will I consider it down the road for a future layout? 
Yes, it looks like a ton of creative fun!!  :thumbsup:

Just my three cents worth, 
Bob


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Have you ever seen a hand laid rail model?
> They are truly a work of art!:thumbsup:


When it's done right, in the end, what comes out different about it?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Jammer Six said:


> When it's done right, in the end, what comes out different about it?


*You're* different...

...because you developed your own skills and patience to do it yourself.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's kind of hard to explain the difference. 
I would say it's like comparing a ford fiesta and a F40 Ferrari.
Yes they are both cars and yes they both have 4 wheels, BLAH BLAH BLAH, It's just better!
Real wood ties have that look that can not be duplicated with plastic!
In real life nothing is exact and in railroading it's far from exact in how the ties are laid! So when you do it by hand you get that "exacting" look!
Am I saying it's the way to go, No, unless you have a lot of time to burn!

Yea and what choo choo said!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

because you can't buy this...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

kursplat said:


> because you can't buy this...


best answer (even though it is not my era or place of interest, i absolutley loved following pictured project).

hopefully now OP can move on. this question seemed to stop him in his tracks.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW !! That's beautiful !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A well done hand laid track looks 100% better, in any gauge.

Look at his profile......scales modeled.........none.:laugh:


----------



## zzlentz (Feb 21, 2011)

Jammer Six said:


> Okay, I've recovered enough to get my jaw off the floor.
> 
> After some reading, and some quiet time to recover, I have a question.
> 
> ...


I can't find a machine to lay track for me.

If it only came in rolls.......


----------

